# Boas > General Boas >  Rubber Boa

## The_Hanged_Man

Hey all, I justed wanted to post a pic of my new rubber boa.  Such a cool little snake. So mellow and docile it's almost unbelievable. The snake was still wrapped around my finger while I uploaded the pic and wrote this message. A great lap snake if you are looking for one.



Lee

----------


## JimiSnakes

Pretty cool.  I like the color.

~Jim

----------


## Kizerk

he looks nice! how big do they get?

----------


## frankykeno

What a cute little snake Lee!  Thanks for sharing such a sweet pic of him.


~~Jo~~

----------


## The_Hanged_Man

They stay quite small. I have a female which are a bit larger than the males, but they only get to be around 2ft. Also they like cool temps, around the low 70s to low 80s, so no heating source is really necessary.  Aside from fasting issues, they are a very simple snake to keep.

----------


## mr~python

very cool. i love the rubber, and rosy boas

----------

